# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Hỏi về driver và motor 5 Phases

## ktshung

Các bác cho em hỏi hai con này có thể kết hợp với nhau không ạ? nếu được thì kết nối như thế nào? em cám ơn

----------


## cuongmay

phải tháo motor ra đấu lại dây mới chạy được ah .

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> phải tháo motor ra đấu lại dây mới chạy được ah .


motor em đấu được mà bác, dùng chức năng self test nó quay bình thường. Nhưng gắn dir, pur vào cw, ccw nó ko quay

----------


## emptyhb

> motor em đấu được mà bác, dùng chức năng self test nó quay bình thường. Nhưng gắn dir, pur vào cw, ccw nó ko quay


Bác hỏi là có kết hợp được với nhau không? mà bác chạy self test được thì tức là OK rồi. Còn gắn pul với dir không được thì bác kiểm tra lại phần mềm, dây đấu chuẩn chưa thôi.

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Bác hỏi là có kết hợp được với nhau không? mà bác chạy self test được thì tức là OK rồi. Còn gắn pul với dir không được thì bác kiểm tra lại phần mềm, dây đấu chuẩn chưa thôi.


Trên Driver có các chân CW +-. CCW +-, H.OFF +-. Em nối chung CW+, CCW+ và H.OFF+ vài chân +5v của BOB. Tiếp đến chân Step vào CW-, DIR vào CCW- và GND vào H.OFF-. Nhưng cấp xung vẫn không chạy. Cho em hỏi em sai chổ nào ạ.

----------


## ktshung

> Bác hỏi là có kết hợp được với nhau không? mà bác chạy self test được thì tức là OK rồi. Còn gắn pul với dir không được thì bác kiểm tra lại phần mềm, dây đấu chuẩn chưa thôi.


Em mới mò datasheat nó ra bác ơi, chỉ là màu dây khác nhau nên đấu đúng theo thứ tự nó vẫn chạy

----------


## anhxco

Bác gạt công tắc chuyển chế độ 1P/2P nhé, em nhìn không rõ hình bác chụp, nhưng hình như là công tắc thứ 4 từ trên xuống.

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

vẫn không được bác ơi

----------


## anhxco

về đấu dây thì hồi trước e có sưu tầm đc cái này, bác xem xem co đúng như bác đấu dây không nhé:
------------------------------
Vexta..................Sanyo
Xanh dương .........Đen 
Đỏ......................Đỏ 
Cam....................Cam 
Xanh lá................Vàng 
Đen....................Xanh dương

----------

ktshung

----------


## anhxco

> vẫn không được bác ơi


em ktra lại thử, vụ step/dir thì chắc chắn bác phải dùng chế độ 1P rùi, không sai đc đâu ạ.

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> về đấu dây thì hồi trước e có sưu tầm đc cái này, bác xem xem co đúng như bác đấu dây không nhé:
> ------------------------------
> Vexta..................Sanyo
> Xanh dương .........Đen 
> Đỏ......................Đỏ 
> Cam....................Cam 
> Xanh lá................Vàng 
> Đen....................Xanh dương


Cái này em đấu chính xác rồi bác ơi. Em coi datasheat của nó mà. Cũng gạt qua 1P rồi. Cấp xung động cơ kêu è è nhưng vẫn không quay. Gay quá, ehhehe

----------


## anhxco

> Cái này em đấu chính xác rồi bác ơi. Em coi datasheat của nó mà. Cũng gạt qua 1P rồi. Cấp xung động cơ kêu è è nhưng vẫn không quay. Gay quá, ehhehe


Kiểm tra lại tín hiệu nối với bob ( tốt nhất nối theo datasheet), thay các driver khác xem sao bác ạ.

----------


## ktshung

> em ktra lại thử, vụ step/dir thì chắc chắn bác phải dùng chế độ 1P rùi, không sai đc đâu ạ.


em làm được rồi bác, nhưng motor chay yếu lắm, hơi buồn, hehee

----------


## anhxco

> em làm được rồi bác, nhưng motor chay yếu lắm, hơi buồn, hehee


hi`, bác phải kiếm con motor khác hợp với driver thui, 0.7A.

----------


## cuongmay

theo mình biết thì cách đấu dây motor sanyo khác vexta nên bạn đấu vào driver vexta sẽ bị rung,yếu, dễ mất bước và 1 vòng không phải 500 bước . túm lại là xài không được còn nếu cố tình xài thì phải tháo nắp motor đấu lại dây .

----------


## Nam CNC

em động cơ 5 pha sanyo hình như dấu sao , còn mấy em vexta thì đấu ngũ giác hay sao ấy , nói chung thôi thì hết em đi đường em , còn mình anh chơi vơi chờ em vexta khác.

----------


## anhxco

Em nhớ không nhâm thì sanyo đâu ngũ giác, có đồng hồ đô ôm ra đo lần luợt từng cặp dây, có 2 giá trị khác nhau là đấu ngũ giác, nếu giống nhau tất là đấu sao.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cha Nam già chết tiệt đoán sai rồi, Sanyo cũng đấu ngũ giác nhưng thứ tự cuộn dây của Vexta & Sanyo khác nhau nên step sequence khác nhau, dùng râu ông nọ cắm cằm bà kia thì chạy ko ổn lắm.
Hiện nay hình như chỉ còn Mycom là đấu hình sao thôi.

Nói chung con motor này ngon, em có làm driver cho nó rồi, chạy áp thấp dễ hơn mấy con Vexta.
Driver chưa dùng chưa biết nhưng nghe một số người dùng nó với motor 5 pha Vexta cũng khen nó.

=> Bác kiếm 1 con motor 5 pha Vexta mà chạy cho nó lành

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## ghoang

> Hiện nay hình như chỉ còn Mycom là đấu hình sao thôi.


 Anh Gamo nói thiếu rồi hehe motor Vexta đơi cũ là UPH vẫn đấu sao, nó đi với driver UDXxxxx (đừng nhầm với UDXxxxxN)

 Bác chủ thử lại với cách đấu dây bên dưới thử

Vexta driver penta	Stepsyn motor
   Red................................	Black
   Green..............................Red
   Blue................................Orange
   Orange............................Yellow
   Black...............................Blue

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ặc ặc... đúng rồi...
Vexta dời cũ cũng đấu hình sao, về sau mới đổi hết sang ngũ giác.

----------

